# Code for a lateral hip heterotopic bone



## grandmacora (Jun 10, 2009)

What would be the dx code for a heterotopic bone of the hip?  Is it an bone exostois   729.5? Thanks for the help


----------



## rajalakshmir (Jun 10, 2009)

The only icd 733.99 will suit for heterotropic hip [bones that do not belong to the main skeleton but that regularly develop in certain organs, the heart, penis, clitoris, and snout of some animals.] and exostosis is bony projection arising from any bone that develops from cartilage.


----------

